

Ask HN: Is this called creativity? - cshekhar

I just read a post :http://mashable.com/2010/11/01/microsoft-wants-you-to-manage-your-gmail-from-your-hotmail/<p>I often see many idea's are copied from one competitor to another. I can understand if someone copies must have feature in their product but many times these big players like google, oracle, MSFT are just copying things from one another to compete but not delivering creative addons.<p>If you are an entrepreneur or a member of product management team what would you call this strategy ?
======
duck
HN frowns on shortened URLs - [http://mashable.com/2010/11/01/microsoft-wants-
you-to-manage...](http://mashable.com/2010/11/01/microsoft-wants-you-to-
manage-your-gmail-from-your-hotmail/)

Creativity? No. It is just like any other industry where you have to match the
base feature set that people demand and then from there you sale based on your
uniqueness (which could be creative add-ons, pricing, or branding).

------
scrrr
You shouldn't use URL shorteners at HN. People here generally want to see
where a link is going before clicking it.

~~~
cshekhar
sorry for shorten url...

